# 90mm stem on a 54cm bike...too short?



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to make the change...some guys say yes some no...what's your input?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

*Not enough info*

We don't know what the frame size is, what the frame dimensions are...what your body measurements are, etc.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

well that in its self kinda answers my question. I was under the impression that a specific frame size can only have a specific stem length.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Nah, if that's what's going to work best for you then do it. There can be advantages to a longer stem, but they don't out weigh the advantages of using the 90 if that's what gives you the best position for your needs. And it could be argued that maybe you need a bike with shorter top tube but that's making a lot of assumptions and we are all far from being put together the same, have different priorities, injuries, flexibility etc.

Plus the handlebars you use, where you place your shifters and so on play into what length stem fits the best. And that could very well cancel out any negatives from running a 90.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Who says "no", and what's their reason for saying?


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Plus the handlebars you use said:


> thanks man really informative. But what are some of the advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

a guy that works at a shop who is about my size and also runs a 54. he is a good rider and knows his stuff. he told me he goes with a 90 stem w/ a 54 frame and it works great. He said guys tell him "hey your stem's too short" but he doesn't agree, obviously.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

A longer stem on a bike will take more input to respond, because the axis of the steer tube is further away. My experience is that bikes with longer stems feel more stable. Andy Hampsten and his brother will build a frame to use no shorter than an 11 cm stem. I've even noticed that my bike feels tritchier with a light weight front wheel. I think it's losing some of the gyroscope effect from having less rotating mass. If you are getting a new bike, I'd get the next size down with a longer stem. If you've got the bike already, go with whatever stem will position you well.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you feeling too stretched out on the hoods and on the tops? If you are feeling too stretched out only on the hoods, you might want to go with a compact bar. FSA compact bars are about a 1 cm shorter in reach than their standard model, and the shallow drop has most folks using the drops alot more.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

It would be better to switch to short reach bars, unless you rarely pedal out of the saddle. If my stem was that short, I'd hit the bars with my knees, at least on occasion.

The length change will have very little effect on the steering since the length of the steering arm only changes about 15%, even if you go all the way from a 120mm to an 80mm stem. Whatever difference there is will seem totally normal after the first ride and you'll think nothing of it.

As for a 54cm frame being your size and a 90mm stem being the proper size for that frame, that is all BS. Frame size numbers vary so much that 54cm in on brand could have the same fit as a 51cm in another brand. I ride a 51cm LOOK with a 110mm stem and short reach bars, since I have long legs and a short torso. Most shops would first try to fit me onto a frame that fits my legs, but it would be too long in the TT. After riding for 25 years, I know exactly what I need. I look at three thing to determine the fit - the head tube length, with the headset, the TT length and the seat tube angle. Those dimensions are needed to define the frame reach and stack, unless they are listed by the manufacturer. Currently, only a few brands list reach and stack numbers.

The Cervelo website has some god information about reach and stack.


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

agree with for C40's advice.

Since you speak of making the change, maybe it's helpful to know that the reach can be shortened by rotating the bars upwards / moving the shifters up on the bars..
(you might get away without the need of a shorter stem)

Another thing that might change if the stem length change is radical, is the feel of the saddle. by sitting more upright you'll put more weight on the saddle / saddle might sag more..
A long reach made for me an uncomfortable saddle more acceptable...


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. looks like i will go with a 90 stem for now. Im on a 120 torelli and a 54 trek. something that i will try in the future will be the compact bars and a 100 stem. (that sounds nice just thinking about). 

As for the comment on saddle comfort, i find the opposite. with a long reach i feel the too much stress on the nether regions. rather than on a a nice neutral reach.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*saddle comfort...*

A common problem is using a seatpost without a really fine angle adjustment. Posts with a 2-bolt rocker style angle adjustment are a must, IMO. Post with a single bolt that rely on serrations to hold a particular angle don't have that fine angle adjustment. If a longer reach or lower bar position is used, the saddle may need to be tilted down at the nose very slightly to aleviate pressure.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

30mm change in stem length is a pretty big change. Is this based on a fitting session, or just something to try? Will the store let you exchange it for a 100mm if the 90 is too short? I don't see an issue with a 90mm on a 54cm frame, but I am concerned that you are making such a big change.


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a 54 frame and was riding a 120 stem that was recommended in my fitting. I changed to a 90 and I really like it. I like the bars closer, and I seem to have more options with it. I can be more upright when I want and then I can get a more aero position just by bending my arms more, or perhaps reaching for the end of the hoods. With the 120 stem I was always stretched out. I also like the quicker response in steering of the 90.


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

great man! how do you feel on descents? too twitchy? cus thats the only negative i see right now. going 45+ down hill could be scary on over sensitive bars


----------



## dgasper (Sep 1, 2007)

37 mph is the fastest I go on my ride and I really don't notice any problems in twitching. 

I used to look at a lot of bikes and thought my stem was too short since I didn't see a lot of others using short stems. But what's most important is what feels right. We're all shaped differently and getting the right fit is trial and error. 

Good luck!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Some folks who feel they need a shorter stem are uncomfortable because their bar position is too low, not too far out. Consider trying a stem with a higher rise, like a 17degree in a 110mm. You will be more stretched out, but higher up, which for many older or less svelt riders [like me, guilty of both] is simply a better position. We're all not razor thin and young.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

All above advice is good. As noted there are many variables you have to consider. 
Torso length, Arm length, Flexibility, Weight distribution, Frame fit, Physical limitations etc.

It is ludicrous for one rider to say that the stem length should be the same for another rider even if they do ride the same size frame, unless you are identical twins. As many here would say, A professional fit would be in order - *Not* from the guy who thinks you need a 90 either.

Example: both my brother and I (not twins) are the same height with similar idiosyncracies, use the same size frames - different manufacturers, we both have short femures. However our ridng styles and needs are somewhat different. He rides in Michigan which is flat and fast, I ride in Colorado where nothing is flat. He uses a 110 or 120 depending on the bike geometry. I use a 100 and ride much lighter on the front end than most due to neck issues and therefore weight distribution. There certainly is no generalization about stem length that would apply here. We are both 5'11" and within 5lbs of each other.

What if one of us was 30 lbs heavier = different weight distribution = differnt needs at the front end of the bike.

What if my arms were an inch shorter than his?

What if my lower torso was an inch longer than his, yet we were the same height?

The list goes on and on as to the specifics of an individual rider.

Keep in mind the above example is typical of the variety of rider's needs that would apply to a given frame size.

Get fitted - this will help you refine your needs and what physical requirements apply to you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

A 90 on a 54 is fine (that's what I have) if that's what gives you the best fit.

Worry about getting the best fit for you.....don't worry about which stem goes on which bike independent of that.....and especially don't worry about what some other dude about your size who's a good rider likes.

You haven't mentioned a specific problem unless I missed it (like you feel like you're reaching to much) so it's impossible to speculate if this would be a good move for you based only on some other guy doing it.....but I woudln't worry about handling a 54 frame with a 90 stem if the 90 is what gives you the best fit.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

I run a 90 stem on a size 56 Trek and the handling and descending is rock solid.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I run a 90cm on a 55mm top tube with no problems at all. Use what fits.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I went from a 90 to a 115 on a 54cm bike, and feel much more stable on descents.

I have shorter legs and longer torso, so what works for me may not work for you.


----------

